# Suche See in Holland



## DocSchneider (21. September 2004)

Hallo Leute 

Bin neu hier und hab sofort mal ne frage...|wavey: 

Ich beangle mit meinen kumpels bisher an einigen kleinen seen nahe brunsum .
Aber ich möchte mal langsam etwas abwechslung ...

Ich suche einen netten see in der umgebung von *Roermond* oder *Kerkrade* kann evtl auch etwas weiter weg liegen .
Ich möchte gern mit futterkorb ein paar brassen , Karpfen oder etwas in der art |kopfkrat .
auch muss ich wissen wo ich die tageskarten herbekomme , die karte von der post hab ich ...

Am liebsten währe mir wenn der see nicht zu klein ist , aber ich bin für jeden tipp dankbar und werde auch mal kleine seen ausprobieren wenn ihr sie mir empfehlt .

Also danke schonmal 
und wenns villeicht noch bis zum wochenende klappen würde pobier ich ihn sofort noch aus ;-)

gruss DocSchneider:v


----------



## ralle (21. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Hallo DocSchneider

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Anglerboard !
Ich hoffe du bekommst reichlich Tipps !


PS. aber irgendwie verstehe ich dein letztes Smily nicht


----------



## marca (21. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Ihm ist bestimmt einfach nur mal schlecht gewesen!

@DocSchneider,
schau mal auf diese Seite www.vofbergsma.nl
Das ist ein Laden in Kerkrade.
Da bekommst Du Tageakarten für alle Weiher des Angelvereins Kerkrade.
Auf der Seite ist auch ein Link zum Verein mit Gewässerbeschreibung und weiterem.
Der Verein heißt HSV Goudwinde.

MfG
marca


----------



## DocSchneider (21. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Hallo nochmal 

das sieht ja schonmal vielversprechend aus marca , welchen der Teiche soll ich denn mal antesten ? Und wie gross sind die eigentlich ?
Hast du noch ein paar tipps für mich (angelplatz , parkmöglichkeit usw ) ?

Werde mir villeicht diese woche noch ein bild machen denn ich hab noch diese woche urlaub und wenn mein kumpel am wochenende nicht arbeiten muss ...#6 


Und ralle ... hatte nur grad im kopf das das die letzte meiner 3 wochen urlaub ist und ich nächste woche wieder arbeiten muss :v 

löl:q 

gruss DocSchneider


----------



## DocSchneider (22. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Ich werde mich nachher mal in dem angelshop in kerkrade schlau machen
ist gegenüber der feuerwehr wenn ich richtig gelesen hab oder ?

Mein kumpel hat ja schon lust am burggraben zu angeln obwohl ich lieber das grösste loch bevorzugen würde ....

Was sagst du denn marca ?

Gruss

DocSchneider#h


----------



## ralle (22. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

@ DocSchneider

Dann ist ja dein Smily erklärt und verständlich 


Noch schönen Resturlaub !!


----------



## marca (22. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

@ DocSchneider,
der Laden ist gegenüber der Feuerwehr, stimmt.
Gib einfach mal in die Suchmaske "Kerkrade" ein.
Da kommen echt viele Infos und auch einige Erfahrungsberichte.
Der Burggraben ist voll von Fisch und relativ einfach zu beangeln und man kommt gut ran.
Die anderen Seen, besonders der letzte sind dafür viel schöner, aber auch nicht so einfach zu beangeln.
Ein paar Fangerfolge von dort kannst Du auch auf unserer HP anschauen.



Viel Spaß in Kerkrade und schreib mal wie es gelaufen ist.

MfG
marca


----------



## Mac Gill (22. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

...Vorsicht, der marca angelt in dem Burggraben immer auf Hechte ohne Stahlvorfach :q :q :q   /*duck-kopfeinzieh-und-weg...*

Wenn du große Seen suchst, warum nicht direkt an den Maasplassen. Die sind doch auch unmittelbar in der Nähe. Und dabei sooo groß, dass du nicht mal mit ner Brandungsrute drüberwerfen kannst.

An den Kerkrader Teichen stört mich, das alle Fische zurückgesetzt werden müssen.
Da bleibt mein Kochtopf so leer.....


----------



## DocSchneider (22. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Hallo marca , wie gesagt ich schaue mir die sache gleich mal an ...

Und Maasplassen wollte ich sowieso mal probieren wo bekomme ich denn die Papiere dafür her ???

Danke und Gruss

DocSchneider


----------



## mo jones (22. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

hi doc
  die papiere für die maasplassen kriegst du auch beim berksma und kosten knapp 40 €.
  die maasplassen kann ich nur empfehlen, echt schöne gegend da. leider hab bis jetzt da nur mäßig gefangen. ich denk mal ich hab da einfach noch nicht den dreh so ganz raus.

  gruß
   mo


----------



## DocSchneider (22. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Komme grad aus Kerkrade ...
Sieht ja schomal recht nett aus mit dem burggraben und so ...hab sofort ein paar fotos für meinen kumpel gemacht . Heut abend werde ich sie mal mit ihm durchgehen und werde dann mal endscheiden .

Im Burggraben Ist jede menge fisch drin sagst du ? mit was kann ich denn dort rechnen ??? sieht ja super aus dort , und deswegen wird da bei schönem wetter auch bestimmt der bär los sein oder ? ich meine leute die spazieren gehen und dann wenn man sich mal ein kaffee gönnen will plötzlich hinter einem stehen und brüllen : Und haste wat jefangen ? |bla: 
naja spass beiseite ;-)

Wir hatten eigentlich gedacht etwas zu stippen und villeicht noch eine auf grund für den anfang um den see mal etwas kennenzulernen , ist der burggraben dafür auch geeignet ? 
Was ist denn dort verboten ? Ich möchte ja nicht gleich beim ersten mal auffallen lol #c 

Die Papiere für die maasplassen kosten 40 € ? ist das fürs ganze jahr oder wie setzt sich das zusammen ?
Gruss

DocSchneider


----------



## Siff-Cop (22. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Hey DocScheider

gib mal Kerrade in die Suchmaschine hier ein. da gibts noch mehr infos !!!!
Solltest du sonst noch fragen haben meld dich dann nochmal.
Also hast vollkommenrecht wenn schönes Wetter ist, ist da mächtig was los. Weniger die Angler als pasanten und spaziergänger.
Ich kenne da aber auch nen kleinen See oder besser 3 kleine Seen die sind in Vaals und dort kostet ne tageskarte 3Euronen darfst aber genau wie in Kerkrade keine Fische mitnehmen.
Zu denn Kosten ist zu sagen die Sportvisakte die du an jeder Post in NL bekommst kostet 9,5 Euronen. Die brauchst du überall in Holland dann darfsst du an öffentlichen Gewässern aber nur mit einer Rute fischen und mit beschränkten Ködern usw............   Dann gibts die Groote Visakte damit kannst dann mit 2 Ruten und jeglichem Köder fischen. Für die erlaubniss an denn Massplkassen brauchst du nochmal die Maasplassen Erlaubniss kostet 5Euronen und dann noch die Limburg erlaubniss nochmals 5 Euros.

Aber wenn du hier im Board ein bischen rum stöberst wirst du die info schon finden. Ansonsten frag nochmal. 
Ach und alle scheine gelten nur 1 kalenderjahr also vom 01.01. bis zum 31.12.

Ansonsten frag nochmal.ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## DocSchneider (22. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Also das heisst mit Sportvisakte + Tageskarte darf ich in kerkrade nur mit 1 rute angeln ?


----------



## the doctor (22. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Du darft dort mit 2 Ruten angeln


----------



## DocSchneider (22. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Wie siehts denn aus mit dem Köder ?

Maden im weiss ist doch bestimmt erlaub , auch in rot ?
Alle wurmarten doch bestimmt auch , ich denke das das ganze standart stipp programm erlaubt ist oder ?

Ist anfüttern erlaub und wieviel ?

ich meine jetzt in kerkrade ...

Gruss

DocSchneider


----------



## marca (23. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Im Burggraben kannst Du mit allem rechnen:
Fette Karpfen, Klodeckelbrassen,schöne Schleien, Aale,Alande,das ganze Weißfischspektrum eben,ansonsten nette Barsche und Hechte bis an die Metermarke.
Ist eben ein reines C&R Gewässer!
Zum Anfüttern darfst Du pro Ansitz 500 gr. Futter nehmen,nix gefärbtes.
Steht aber alles auf der Seite vom HSV Goudwinde,Link über www.vofbergsma.nl.
Nachtangeln ist da wohl verboten.
EIne Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang ist Schluß.
Wohnen halt Leute in der Burg.
Wenn Du eine Vergunning hast darfst Du natürlich mit zwei Ruten angeln.
Kunstköder sind allerdings in Burggraben verboten.

MfG
marca


----------



## Siff-Cop (23. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Hallo #h 

Und die sache mit der Sportvisakte, also 1 Rute gilt nur an öffentlichen Gewässern das sind meistens die wo man keine Zusätzlichen Erlaubnisschein braucht z.B. die Maas oder irgend ein Kanal(öffentliche Gewässer)!!!!!! 

schau mal hier (ist aber leider nur auf Niedeländisch) Auf der Seite stehen alle Infos über Erlaubnissschein usw....

Und endlich hab ich das ganze auch auf Deutsch gefunden. Da gibts auch eine pdf Datei zum Download auf Deutsch "Was jeder Angler wissen soll wenn er in den niederländischen Binnengewässern angeln möchte"  Da steht alles drin was du wissen mußt....;+ 


hier ist auch noch ne Seite auf Deutsch von Privat.


Das wird dir bestimt sehr helfen Dich im Gesetzesjungel zurecht zufinden. Aber in Deutschland ist es ja auch nicht anders nur das man es auf der Fischerreiprüfung bei gebracht bekommt. Aber dazu gibts ja auch noch das Board hier.

Biste eigentlich aus Aachen???

ALso bis densen

Der Siff'e


----------



## DocSchneider (23. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Hallo Siff-Cop


Ich komme nicht aus Aachen , ich bin aus dem kreis Heinsberg ( ist ja auch nich allzuweit weg )

Nochwas zu mir ... Ich bin kein "Profiangler" , meine angeltouren im einem Jahr kann man meist an zwei händen abzählen ;-)
Also seid ein bisschen nachsichtig mit meinen vielen fragen , ich will mich ja nur fortbilden ...LoL

Für mich ist angeln nur die beste art mal mit dem arbeitsalltag zu entkommen , da ist es auch nicht tragisch wenn mal tote hose am wasser ist , und da ich eh kaum fisch esse ist C & R auch kein thema für mich.

Also ich weiss nicht ob ich mich da verguckt hab aber für mich hat sich das jetzt so angehört das in kerkrade nur am burggraben C & R ist ...
Gilt das auch für die anderen seen ?

Gruss

DocSchneider


----------



## Siff-Cop (23. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Hallo DocSchneider

Du meinst jetzt die anderen Seen in Kerkrade? Ja
Also soweit ich weiß ist dort überall C&R.

und die sache mit dem "nicht Profiangler" ist doch auch ganz egal. 
So fängt das immer mal an und ich würde mich bei weitem nicht als Profi sehen.
Hab ja auch gerade dieses jahr, nach 7 Jähriger pause, erst wieder angefangen.
Und hab mich vollekanne mit dem Angelfieber angesteckt. Echt wahr , sieben Jahre nicht mal daran gedacht und dann auf einmal keine Woche mehr ohne und wenn' s nur für' ne Stunde ist. 
Wenns noch fragen gibt nur zu.
Ok petri Heil 
Ich werd jetzt gleich nochmal los ziehen, auch wenn mich das Wetter an :v 

Bis densen


----------



## DocSchneider (24. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Ok Kerkrade ist ja schonmal vorgemerkt , werde dann mal berichten ob ich was gefangen hab ...

Aber nochmal zu den maasplassen kann mir jemand eine heisse stelle dort nennen ? da ist ja so viel wasser #d und auf der karte kann man die hot spots wohl kaum ausmachen :q 

da gibts doch bestimmt stellen die verboten sind oder ?

Mein kumpel kennt noch 2 seen von früher( hat jetzt aber nix mit maasplassen zu tun ) weiss aber nicht mehr genau wo sie liegen und wo man die papiere herbekommt 

Die seen heissen :

*- palo*
*- grüne plake*
ich muss dabei sagen die rechtschreibung stimmt bestimmt nicht habs so hingeschrieben wie er es ausgesprochen hat 
palo müsste in der nähe von vlodrop sein grüne plake näher an roemond dran 

wenn mir jemand einen hinweiss geben kann währe ich sehr dankbar

Desweiteren bin ich für jeden weiteren Gewässertipp offen ,alles mal auszuprobieren kann ja nicht schaden :q 

Gruss 

DocSchneider


----------



## Mac Gill (24. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Noch ein Gewässertip von mir ...

In Stevensveert gibt es eine Landzunge (Sackgasse!) -> Wenn man dort am Ende parkt hat man die Entscheidung
-gerade aus -> Angeln in der Maas (an der Stelle haben wir vom Boot ufernah schon Hechte und Zander gefangen) 
-links liegt der "Visvijer" -> ein See der auf der Karte aussieht wie ein Kleeblatt.

Beide Gewässer stehen bei mir in der "Limburg - Vergunning" als zugelassenen Gewässer - daher auch schon einige male genutzt...

Der Rote Punkt ist da, wo wir immer geparkt haben...

Aber Vorsicht -> einige andere Gewässerabschnitte sind gesperrt -> unbedingt vorher leesen!!!


----------



## Siff-Cop (24. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Hey Doc Schneider



Leider kenn ich mich an denn Maasplassen auch noch nicht aus. habs zwar die Papiere war aber noch nie da Angeln. Muß das aber unbedingt mal tun. Die 2 genanten Gewässer kenne ich auch nicht. Sorry
Also ich gehe meistens an  die Maas, nach Kerkrade oder Vaals.
Bis densen


----------



## DocSchneider (24. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

naja da hilft wohl nur probieren probieren probieren :g 


Aber maasplassen werd ich wohl erst nächsten monat oder so ausprobieren ...
mal sehen ..Villeicht kommt bis dahin ja noch der ein oder andere tipp .Wie gesagt alle ander gewässertipps bitte poste 

ob ich mal einen neuen thead machen für die zwei seen die ich suche ?

Danke trotzdem für eure tipps 

Gruss

DocSchneider


----------



## mo jones (24. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

tach zusammen !
  @docSchneider : wenn du die maasplassen dokumente beim bergsma, holst biste automatisch auch im kekrader angelverein, und du brauchst dann keine tageskarten für die kerkrader seen(burggraben) holen. zu den 2 von dir genannten gewässern kann ich leider nichts sagen. ich fahr meisten nach hatenboer oder de weert (nähe roermond city)

 @Siff-Cop und die andern burggrabengräber: das schreit ja danach, dass wir das nächste burggrabengräbertreffen mal an den maasplassen machen.
 was haltet ihr davon?

 gruß
  mo jones


----------



## marca (24. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Bei einem schönen Plasse(r)ntreffen wäre ich gerne dabei!
Bin ab Donnerstag in Irland, aber dann soll die Raubfischsaison ja auch so richtig losgehen!!

MfG
marca


----------



## Siff-Cop (24. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Hey Mo Jones 

gute idee mit dem

Maasplassen Treffen.

 Da währe ich dabei.

Ok schönes Wochenende und nen guten Fang!


----------



## DocSchneider (24. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> @docSchneider : wenn du die maasplassen dokumente beim bergsma, holst biste automatisch auch im kekrader angelverein, und du brauchst dann keine tageskarten für die kerkrader seen(burggraben) holen.


Hört sich ja gut an , ist da zu den seen in kerkrade und den maasplassen noch was anderes mit din ? (Ruhr oder andere gewässer)
Dann nämich währe so ein vereinsbeitritt ja schonmal ne tolle sache

Villeicht kann ich noch bei meinem Tageskartendealer in brunsum mal fragen ob er die papiere für die maasplassen mit vereinsbeitritt in brunsum auch anbietet . ich denke mal das brunsum mein hausgewässer bleibt dann könnte man ja mal überlegen ...

Gruss

DocSchneider#h


----------



## mo jones (28. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

moin 

  @marca: wann biste zurück?

  ich würd ja vorschlagen wir machen das treffen, wenn marca zurück ist. oder?

  wenn es einer nicht so lange aushalten kann :q, ich wollt in der nächsten woche ma wieder nach roermond...#6

 @docschneider: wie beschrieben, ist das nicht nur ein schein, sondern ein ganzes packet an scheinen(limburgerlaubnis, maasplassenerlaubnis, sportvisakte,...) da sind auch kleine heftchen dabei, in denen alle angelgewässer aufgelistet werden u.s.w. ob die ruhr jetzt konkret dabei istr 
 weiss ich jetzt auf anhieb nicht, aber da gibt es auch nen thread zu hier im board...


 gruß 
  mo


----------



## Mac Gill (28. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Roervergunning ist ein extra-Schein...

Zu einem Treffen komme ich auch, wenn Zeit da ist.


----------



## DocSchneider (28. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Alles klar . Wie gesagt ich werd mal in meinem angelladen in brunsum nachfragen ob er die maasplassenpapiere auch besorgen kann . Wenn nicht hol ich sie mir bei bergsma , oder ich frag nochmal in deutschland . 


Danke schonmal allen für die tipps , waren ja schon einige gute dabei #6 

Villeicht findet sich ja auch noch jemand der die 2 seen kennt die ich in den vorherigen Beiträgen suche .

Und wie gesagt für gute tipps hab ich immer ein auge offen :q 

Gruss 

DocSchneider


----------



## the doctor (28. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

beim Treffen bin ich dann auch mal dabei:q 
Wenn ich natürlich Zeit habe.
am besten immer am Wochenende


----------



## DocSchneider (29. September 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

Hmmmmmm
Ich würd auch gern mal wieder angeln gehen aber ich muss am samstag arbeiten .

naja villeicht kann ich mich nächsten samstag rausreden |uhoh: lol

Gruss

DocSchneider#h


----------



## bigal61 (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

ihm Nord-Holland gibt es viele seen. gute fish da wie karpfer, und kleinere fishen.

raubfisch gibt es bis 1.20meter in verschiedene wasser ihm nahe.
Ich habe noch einige tips wann sie es privat fragen! 
visdraad@yahoo.com


----------



## the doctor (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

bist du Holländer??|kopfkrat


----------



## bigal61 (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

hallo,

ja ich bin Hollander...entschuldigung fur mein schlechtes deutsch...auf schulle war Deutsch auch nicht mein bester fach.:c


----------



## aixa (11. November 2006)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

in vaals leider gar keins abba dafür hab ich in vaals en 35 zander und en55cm hecht gefangen neben der grössten rotauge 25 cm und nem karpfen 45


----------



## tknation (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Suche See in Holland*

es gibt die kerkrader seen, die sind direkt bei der feuerwehr/dem angelladen. kannst ja einfach mal im laden nachfragen die werden dir das sicher sagen können!


______________________________________________________



kann mir jemand mal die preise zu den angelscheinen in holland angeben? (oder n link schicken)


----------

